# ok..NOW i think strait-flex has lost there mind



## Bill from Indy (Apr 26, 2010)

not that the price is really an issue considering what we pay for some of our tools...but I believe this is nuts for what they want for this

http://www.menards.com/main/buildin...sories/sky-bucket-hanger/p-1288578-c-5655.htm

I made this years ago with 2 ratchet straps and a piece of unistrut...now strait flex can make millions..I hate it when my ideas get put out to market before me..:whistling2:

Here are some other interesting things by them I didn't know they were making

http://www.menards.com/main/building-materials/drywall/accessories/c-5655.htm?criteria2_facet=Tools

mainly the dolly


----------



## Captain Drywall (Aug 15, 2011)

Good thing us tapers are made of money. I bent a piece of re bar into an s to hold a bucket in place once. free


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Yeah buddy,,,,, thats the duck's nuts,,, ain;t it????:thumbup:


----------



## alltex (Jan 31, 2009)

the captan would never buy that thing ,he still has the first dollar he ever made.wish i did!!


----------



## TonyM (Aug 4, 2008)

A junk bucket for junk tape.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

$273 for a mud cart  are you kidding me 

I bought a little kids wagon at a yard sale for 10 bucks when I did Large jobs, That poor little wagon went through hell and back. And everyone would keep stealing it from us to use. So we would buy more !!!!!

We got to a point where we would have 3 or 4 wagons on a go, sometimes we would tie them together, and have our own little wagon train


----------

